# ZHUHAI | Jiwan Aviation City International Business Center | 210m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

10 Design - Jinwan Aviation City International Business Centre







www.10design.co









金湾华发国际商务中心动工，超200米高度筑造珠海西部中心城区全新地标！-财经频道-手机搜狐


珠海西部中心城区即将崛起第一高度！就在今日，位于金湾航空城的金湾华发国际商务中心正式动工，超过200米的高度将一举刷新西部中心城区城市天际线




m.sohu.com





Almost completed. By charleszh31


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Please move it to construction section. I opened it here by mistake


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

map is super outdated, must have risen quite speedily, but this is the location: Jiwan Aviation City International Business Center, Zhuhai - SkyscraperPage.com

Never been in that area of Zhuhai before.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-10 by fridtear


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-02 by charleszh31


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

no helipad 😭


----------

